# Kenpo demo in the Netherlands



## nlkenpo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yesterday evening we did a demo at the sportsgala 2008 of the city of Nieuwegein. We were invited to do this by the sportscounsil, and had a great time preparing for it en doing it on stage in front of a crowd of about 300 people. 

A big thanks to the participants and the parents of the kids in the demo, who all showed up for our support!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwrz1xQ0ArA 

Marcel


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool! Looks like you really had a great crowd to perform in front of!

Were the strong lights distracting, or not because they were behind you?


----------



## nlkenpo (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment!

The lights behind were no problem. But usually at the end of my staff form I throw my staff a lot higher into the air. If I had done that here, I would have been looking right into one of those huge lights shining straight into my face ;-) That would probably have been nice for comic relief, but not quite what we were looking for.

Thanks again,

Marcel


----------



## Sabo (May 1, 2009)

Thank you, sir. Is there a name for the staff form? I really liked the demo presented here.

Thanks again.

[edit post:  no offense but thanked arnisador mistakenly.  I wanted to thank nlkenpo...sorry beginners luck.]


----------



## nlkenpo (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.

I call the form the Katsudo Staff form since it is my personal form, which consists of parts of staffset 1, staffset 2, a form that was created by Joe Foster from Canada and some of my own additions. The beginning I learned in China.

Our students will have to learn this form for their black belt.

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## Sabo (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the follow up, sir. I have saved the youtube link to my favorites. I am practicing the bo staff and would consider it an honor if you allow me to use it as a training tool. 

I think it needs to be said that beyond the staff from that I am so impressed with that I am as deeply impressed with the overall work with the rest of the demonstation. You have a fine art and represent it in a very prestigious manner. Your students are to be commended.


----------



## stickarts (May 3, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## PMA Sensei (Jul 31, 2009)

Great demo. I agree with Sabo nice Bo form!


----------

